# Looking for people whom I can vent about life and religion to



## TrixieFox (Oct 26, 2022)

Title is self-explanatory...pm me plz


----------



## Mambi (Nov 10, 2022)

Sure, I'm Wiccan and studied various beliefs and philosophy for decades. Note though I do not see Christianity as the only religion so if you mean "religion" in the general spiritual term than sure, but if you mean religion as "christian only" as some do, you might not like my views even though I can defend any of them. _<grin>_ For example, I am 100% convinced that according to the bible, Jehova ("God") is a PET owner, and we are his pets and absolutely nothing else...a view I can easily defend to anyone. 

Don't know you, so don't know how you were raised to define to the word, and I've seen both equally. If  chatting is still interesting to you, feel free to drop me a PM.


----------

